# Masterbuilt 560 Heat Manifold Support



## Shane_1021 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey everyone,

My first post and the reason I joined...I'm desperate lol. Bought my 560 from Home Depot 3 weeks ago. Was cleaning it yesterday and found out there is no heat manifold support part installed. Home Depot assembled the entire thing for me and I didn't notice anything was wrong until yesterday. Masterbuilt customer service/website isn't helpful. Their phones are off due to Covid and they are only handling "warranty issues" through e-mail. I just need the part send to me. It's not much just a metal panel that screws in for the heat manifold to sit on when its attached to the firebox. Masterbuilts website said if the part isn't on the website to go to a different website for parts and that site didn't have it either. Am I screwed? Should I contact Home Depot? Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Aledavidov (Jul 6, 2020)

Shane_1021 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My first post and the reason I joined...I'm desperate lol. Bought my 560 from Home Depot 3 weeks ago. Was cleaning it yesterday and found out there is no heat manifold support part installed. Home Depot assembled the entire thing for me and I didn't notice anything was wrong until yesterday. Masterbuilt customer service/website isn't helpful. Their phones are off due to Covid and they are only handling "warranty issues" through e-mail. I just need the part send to me. It's not much just a metal panel that screws in for the heat manifold to sit on when its attached to the firebox. Masterbuilts website said if the part isn't on the website to go to a different website for parts and that site didn't have it either. Am I screwed? Should I contact Home Depot? Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


Yes contact Home Depot


----------



## bill1 (Jul 6, 2020)

HD has a good return policy, at least it's always seemed to me.   If something you bought there is missing a part, they' either give you an all new one or break into a new one to cannibalize the part you need.  Either way, Masterbuilt will be eating that return.  

It's always a nice gesture to save manufacturers this expense by going direct to them first, but it appears you have and they're not being helpful.  HD wants you to be happy if Masterbuilt doesn't.  

If you wanted a cooker with missing parts, you could have bought one on Craigslist for much less.


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 6, 2020)

You'll have better luck contacting Masterbuilt on Facebook if that's available to you. People get a faster response on Facebook


----------



## Shane_1021 (Jul 6, 2020)

bill1 said:


> HD has a good return policy, at least it's always seemed to me.   If something you bought there is missing a part, they' either give you an all new one or break into a new one to cannibalize the part you need.  Either way, Masterbuilt will be eating that return.
> 
> It's always a nice gesture to save manufacturers this expense by going direct to them first, but it appears you have and they're not being helpful.  HD wants you to be happy if Masterbuilt doesn't.
> 
> If you wanted a cooker with missing parts, you could have bought one on Craigslist for much less.


Thanks for the replies. I contacted HD. They said they’d do exactly that. Especially since I’m still in the “return window”, they’ll either get me the part or give me an all new unit.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Let us know how it works out Shane.  And we want food pictures too!


----------

